# Hi all, newbie with rebuild of work shop.



## captain faffer (3 Jul 2021)

Well what a sound place this is  i joined a while ago and been mooching. 
I am one for a good workshop and for years i have been faffing about with two small ones or a small and an outside area. 

I recently started to knock the two together as it needed a new roof. last one did last a good 10 years but bodged up really.

This is the plan for the time being. 










The Lathe and Mill will not be bought for a while yet but its where they could go. 

I started getting new gear for it. 

This is a bit OTT for the first job and the reason for me getting it as all the it is to bend 9.6x3mm aluminum for the windows i am refurbing for the boat i am refurbishing. 

I used to use a rounded of cold chisel and hammer in a vice bug this looks better lol






And to move it about aswell as other stuff i decided to buy a good engine crane so this was collected on way home form getting the fly press. That weighs near as much as that lol.






So in between getting gear i was doing the refurb of the workshop.






My good lady T helping out  

First i rebuilt the wall and extended by a few sqm. I couldnt be bothered this time to do much so forgive the brickwork as i did it rack of the eye 









This roofing used is the composite type and self supporting at good lengths.

Roof near all on. just got the rear section to do in a week or so. new frame work in and the clad over. 












I collected the rest of the roofing the other day so thats next job as then can level the floor as both floors are off set a bit. Need this done asap as i need to crack on with the boat build. 

Good gtimes ahead  

so hello from Faffer and looking forward to hanging around  

Thanks for having me


----------



## Fitzroy (3 Jul 2021)

Welcome. Super piece of old gear! Look forwards to photos and work on the boat.


----------



## clogs (3 Jul 2021)

nice rotary table behind the pallet....?
I was given a fly press, a No 2 I think.....still in it's crate waiting for day light.....hahaha...
at some time in it's life the ball's as well as the arms were welded on......
no time to frab with it as we moved just after I got it....
bit interesting moving that lump about.....cheated tho...had a JCN 3CX to do it.....lived on a farm.....
thinking u must have good neighbours.....lol.....


----------



## captain faffer (3 Jul 2021)

Fitzroy said:


> Welcome. Super piece of old gear! Look forwards to photos and work on the boat.



Il show some of the boat if folk are interested as we go. 



clogs said:


> nice rotary table behind the pallet....?
> I was given a fly press, a No 2 I think.....still in it's crate waiting for day light.....hahaha...
> at some time in it's life the ball's as well as the arms were welded on......
> no time to frab with it as we moved just after I got it....
> ...



Ah that rotary table, not mine, i tok ths when i picked up the press at sellers place. would of been nice though. 

JCB hey, that is cheating ha ha

A lot of folk say that about my neighbours and T from what she puts up with. All good.. Its more the boats i have had in and out over the years. this is a trailer boat though as other needed cranes in and out. 

Folk used to walk by and stop to chat to me when i was doing my last boat, spent more time talking to neighbours and passer buys than working most days. 

this is my new toy to launch asap. 







Some other new to me bits 


I was biding on this on that bay of all evils an done it when my new place of work said i could have the Clarke one for free so ended up with two, not a bad thing.











Now i got a second hand metal band saw which was just not going to cut straight, just a Clarke type 6x4. I gave it a few days faffing about and got it cutting well but adjusted to the max and was a bit hit and miss with cutting well so got rid and replaced with a new one. 

I am over the moon with it and is spot on out of the box.









Its a bit more than i wanted to pay but its new, good guarantee, local supplier, although made by Chinese as most things now. it can also used to be used to cut vertical once a table is made. 















Swivel bed instead of vice swivel, much better IMO







I will be looking for a pipe bender later like this, or one of the same as a few places make them, bloody costly but it will get its use and make its money back soon enough i hope. 









Eastwood High Capacity Tubing Bender - Frost Auto Restoration Techniques


Create accurate, smooth, kink-free bends up to 180. Dies Handle and Stand are sold separately.




www.frost.co.uk


----------



## MARK.B. (3 Jul 2021)

Looks like a good layout,metal work area bits kept well away from the wood work side of things. One concern to bear in mind,is the flue for the stove if its a wood burner ,to short outside and you run the risk of annoying the nieghbours if they have the window open .

Opp's forgot to say hi and Welcome


----------



## captain faffer (3 Jul 2021)

MARK.B. said:


> Looks like a good layout,metal work area bits kept well away from the wood work side of things. One concern to bear in mind,is the flue for the stove if its a wood burner ,to short outside and you run the risk of annoying the nieghbours if they have the window open .
> 
> Opp's forgot to say hi and Welcome




Thank you, if you look in the third pic down the flue goes high and just out of shot is 1m above the gutter line. As in building specs aswell. 
When i first fired up the stove i overfilled the box and you could see the house a couple doors down. took ages so in the end i had to remove all the fuel and start again. that was interesting. i was jst excited to get it going lol. 


At the minute the wood work area will be the Lathe /mill area so well away from welding and fab area. I have a lot planned for this workshop, more engineering really. Making bathing platform for boats and SS fittings. Lots of boat`y things.


----------



## MARK.B. (3 Jul 2021)

Sorry did not see the flue  when lighting your stove start of small and build up from there once its going OK, if its a new cast iron one, do several small burns to condition iron


----------



## Jameshow (3 Jul 2021)

Nice boat interesting layout? 

Diesel inboard/outdrives? 

Cheers James


----------



## captain faffer (4 Jul 2021)

Jameshow said:


> Nice boat interesting layout?
> 
> Diesel inboard/outdrives?
> 
> Cheers James



These are amazing boats for the size the way they are set out. I wanted one many moons ago but could never afford one. This was cheap, very cheap so i sold my old boat and snapped this up quick. 

It has
large V berth for the bow.
Heads to Port side then galley SB with a large seating twin berth port.

ah just found my pics of it


----------



## captain faffer (4 Jul 2021)

It is running twin Volvo Penta AQ130 on 270 drives. Jut started to strip them down for a rebuild of both. Need this workshop done as they will be the winter project.

Got great spac e for a near 25 foot boat. 5 berth aswell with ease and has good headroom for a change as all my other boats havnt had it for even a shorty like me at 5`6".

cheers

C Faffer


----------



## captain faffer (4 Jul 2021)

Here they are, plenty of power from these two, i would like to go diesel but at a cost of around £15k for a pair of engine with same 130hp each , i think i will stick with petrol. only down side is consumption and getting it. 






the 270`s are good, thank god lol


----------

